# EMERGENCY! Beijing evicts thousands! Get them to the "Ghost Cities"!



## James Maarsten (Dec 11, 2017)

Folks: the site wouldn't let me put this into 'Conversations' so I had to make it an article.
Do any of you speak Chinese?
Can you get past the Fire Wall?
Yesterday, Xi Jingping, and the local officials just evicted thousands of poor, underskilled workers from their homes, under the excuse of Fire-Control, and then demolished the buildings!
Here's the latest-n-greatest from *China Uncensored*:

And from *Euronews*:

Do any of you have friends in the area?
I watched video of this on a bunch of sites, and I immediately thought of having these folks directed to overtake the Ghost Cities.
The Ghost Cities I know of are :
*Binhai New Area, Tianjin; an hour from Beijing
Lake Meixi, Shengdiyang; about 3hrs from Fuzhou.*
I hope these folks can find these places, and get the free spots they need!
They certainly deserve them!
If you can pass this along in Chinese to someone you know, please do so!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 14, 2017)

since this is not an article i have moved it to the squatting section of our forums. please post things like this there in the future.


----------



## James Maarsten (Dec 14, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> since this is not an article i have moved it to the squatting section of our forums. please post things like this there in the future.


@Matt Derrick:
I tried to post it to the Forum's and it wouldn't take!
Thank you for moving it! This really needs attention!


----------



## Ajax (Dec 24, 2017)

James Maarsten said:


> View attachment 39983
> 
> Folks: the site wouldn't let me put this into 'Conversations' so I had to make it an article.
> Do any of you speak Chinese?
> ...



I will pass this along to my Comrades


----------



## James Maarsten (Dec 24, 2017)

Ajax said:


> I will pass this along to my Comrades


Thank you!


----------

